# konqueror + tar[RISOLTO]

## 102376

ho installato da poco kde, una volta cliccando con il destro su una cartella nel menu azioni l' azione di creare un tar o gzip. ora questa opzione non c'è.

non dove ho sbagliato.

ark è installato.Last edited by 102376 on Mon Apr 02, 2007 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

non uso kde, ma ti consiglio di controllare le use di ark e di konqueror (è quello il filemanager, no?) e vedere se ti sei dimenticato qualcosa

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> non uso kde, ma ti consiglio di controllare le use di ark e di konqueror (è quello il filemanager, no?) e vedere se ti sei dimenticato qualcosa

 

quoto in pieno,  usa ark,   

Edit: posta un secondo 

```
eix -I app-arch/  | grep app-arch
```

ciaoLast edited by crisandbea on Mon Apr 02, 2007 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

non ho quel comando   

ti posto  *Quote:*   

> equery uses ark
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching ark... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> non ho quel comando   
> 
> ti posto  *Quote:*   equery uses ark
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching ark... ]
> ...

 

```
emerge app-portage/eix
```

quello che hai postato è diverso da quello che ti ho chiesto.   voglio capire che cosa hai installato.   tutto qua.

ciao

----------

## 102376

```
[I] app-arch/bzip2

     Available versions:  1.0.3-r6 1.0.4

     Installed versions:  1.0.4(21:38:45 03/30/07)(-static)

     Homepage:            http://www.bzip.org/

     Description:         A high-quality data compressor used extensively by Gentoo Linux

[I] app-arch/cabextract

     Available versions:  !0.5 0.6 1.0 1.1 ~1.2

     Installed versions:  1.1(17:00:10 03/31/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php

     Description:         Extracts files from Microsoft .cab files

[I] app-arch/cpio

     Available versions:  2.6-r5 2.7-r1

     Installed versions:  2.7-r1(21:39:39 03/30/07)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/cpio/cpio.html

     Description:         A file archival tool which can also read and write tar files

[I] app-arch/gzip

     Available versions:  1.3.5-r10 ~1.3.9 ~1.3.10 1.3.11

     Installed versions:  1.3.11(21:48:08 03/30/07)(nls -pic -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/gzip/

     Description:         Standard GNU compressor

[I] app-arch/rpm2targz

     Available versions:  9.0-r2 9.0-r3 ~9.0-r4 9.0-r5

     Installed versions:  9.0-r5(22:53:52 03/31/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.slackware.com/config/packages.php

     Description:         Convert a .rpm file to a .tar.gz archive

[I] app-arch/tar

     Available versions:  1.15.1-r1 ~1.16-r1 1.16-r2 1.16.1

     Installed versions:  1.16.1(21:50:26 03/30/07)(nls -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/

     Description:         Use this to make tarballs :)

[I] app-arch/unrar

     Available versions:  3.6.8 3.7.3

     Installed versions:  3.7.3(01:05:14 04/01/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm

     Description:         Uncompress rar files

[I] app-arch/unzip

     Available versions:  5.50-r2 5.52 5.52-r1

     Installed versions:  5.52-r1(13:22:10 03/31/07)

     Homepage:            ftp://ftp.info-zip.org/pub/infozip/UnZip.html

     Description:         Unzipper for pkzip-compressed files

[I] app-arch/zip

     Available versions:  2.3-r4 2.31 2.31-r1 ~2.32

     Installed versions:  2.31-r1(20:42:26 03/31/07)(crypt)

     Homepage:            http://www.info-zip.org/

     Description:         Info ZIP (encryption support)

```

scusa ma non sapendo che faceva  il comando.............., magari dimmi a che servono i comandi

----------

## crisandbea

@zocram

sembra che hai tutto ok, proverei a riemergere 

```
emerge -pvt kde-base/ark
```

  .

ciao

----------

## 102376

non è che esiste un altro pacchetto per kde per creare tar e altre cose

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> non è che esiste un altro pacchetto per kde per creare tar e altre cose

 

non credo,  a meno che non lo fai da shell,  comunque prova a riemergelo si tratta di pochi minuti. 

ciao

----------

## 102376

si scusa l'ho fatto gia ma non cambia nulla

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> si scusa l'ho fatto gia ma non cambia nulla

 

che pacchetti hai aggiornato di recente???

ciao

----------

## 102376

diciamo che installato gentoo da 3 giorni, quindi tutto nuovo,

non sono nuovo di gentoo è che ho fatto una nuova installazione su una nuova macchina

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> diciamo che installato gentoo da 3 giorni, quindi tutto nuovo,
> 
> non sono nuovo di gentoo è che ho fatto una nuova installazione su una nuova macchina

 

non dubito sul fatto che sei nuovo o meno,  stò solo cercando di capire qualcosa in più sulla tua installazione, visto che sei molto sintentico nell'esporre il problema e ciò che fai.

comunque installare gentoo da 3 giorni non implica avere tutto aggiornato....    spero e credo che tu abbia effettuato i dovuti aggiornamenti. 

io ebbi un problema simile con ark un pò di tempo fa, e dopo averlo rimosso e reinstallato andò tutto ok, si era solo fregata la directory di installazione, causa "mio fratello".

ciao

----------

## 102376

e che nemmeno io so dove andare a trovare una soluzione..

ti dico emerge --sync e update l'ho dato oggi quindi tutto aggiornato. mi viene il dubbio di avere un kde vecchio e questa utility c'è magari per kde 3.5.6 

io ho un kde 3.5.5

----------

## Scen

Io ho KDE 3.5.6 installato (con Ark, ovviamente), e nel menù contestuale, nel sottovoce "Azioni" non ho nessuna voce tipo "crea archivio tar.gz".

Però più sotto ho la voce "Comprimi" con relativo sottomenù "->Comprimi come-> < tutte le combinazioni che vuoi >".

Verifica di averlo anche tu, forse la tua installazione sull'altro computer era moooolto vecchia, e si portava dietro i file di configurazione di vecchie versioni di KDE.

----------

## 102376

si esatto proprio quella Comprimi" con relativo sottomenù "->Comprimi come-> < tutte le combinazioni che vuoi >". 

non ricordavo dove era se sotto azioni o su un menu a se.

quindi molto probabilmente devo installare kde 3.5.6

----------

## Dece

Dovrebbe essere nel pacchetto konq-plugins, che fa parte di kdeaddons-meta: e mi sembrava di averlo già prima di kde 3.5.6  :Smile: 

Se è cosi è sufficiente

```
emerge konq-plugins
```

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Bastava fare una ricerca per konqueror e ark e si trovava subito questo

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> si esatto proprio quella Comprimi" con relativo sottomenù "->Comprimi come-> < tutte le combinazioni che vuoi >". 
> 
> non ricordavo dove era se sotto azioni o su un menu a se.
> 
> quindi molto probabilmente devo installare kde 3.5.6

 

no c'era anche prima, segui il link che ti ha postato "Kernel78",  

ciao

----------

